# Sex of my Barred Rocks??



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

My BR will be 9 weeks old Thursday. I bought them as pullets but have been told that one looks to be a roo. Can y'all help us out and tell is what we have?















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd say hen. The comb is not the size a cockerels should be by that age and there's no "double barring" that the males have. The shape of the comb is more indicative of a cockerel, and if it was a 3-4 week old chick that would be a bit more telling, but not in a bird that old. Plus she's much too black, so based on that alone... Pullet


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Both of them? Thank you Fiere. I can always count on you to answer my newbie questions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes sorry, I meant the shape of Zebra's comb, if she was much younger, would be indicative of a roo, so I can see where you could second guess! 
From what I have been told, male barred rocks carry two sets of the barred gene, where he females only carry one, so when you look at the chicks once they are fully feathered, the males will have a lot more white on them. I don't know how much science is behind that but from my experience, it is always true. For future reference


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute little girls.  I have 3 barred rocks turning 4 years old May 16th.


----------

